# Time Attack UK - UK cars to compete at Tsukuba



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Info : Time Attack takes on Japan!

Yep you read it right.....its happening.....


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

A great idea Mr Barnes, the very best of luck to all of the UK's runners and riders  I'm sure you've got this covered already but please get some coverage and slap it on a DVD. Can I have the first customer copy? :thumbsup:


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Cool, hope to make it up there to watch.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

should be fun 

who you up against?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Up Against*



matty32 said:


> should be fun
> 
> who you up against?


Who? its more like what....The round thing with numbers on it  The clock......


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

haha 

i meant, its a good idea the time attack in japan however whos in the competition? (japan car wise i meant)


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Japan*

I know 

Everyone I think ( apart from HKS I think ).

I think the day is already sold out locally from what RevSpeed said.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Cyberevo, Mspeed GT-R, Mine's, etc.....

Then you have all the top notch Japanes drivers as well!
I will be there, of course. Will stop by the pits and wish you
all the best of luck!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Excellent ! Good luck to those competing.

Would be nice to get a UK tuned Skyline to compete some time


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A week too late for us travelling to the Tokyo Motor Show :bawling:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Daz said:


> Excellent ! Good luck to those competing.
> 
> Would be nice to get a UK tuned Skyline to compete some time


we were looking at taking the 32 whether i drove it or someone else :thumbsup: . 
hopefully this will happen again next year if all goes well as we couldnt get the car finished in time.
it needed new suspension in the end and the cars had to be in pro spec to compete which mine isnt quite there yet so hopefully next year.

good luck to you all andy hope you guys do well.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> A week too late for us travelling to the Tokyo Motor Show :bawling:



December 6th, 4 days after the Nismo Festival at Fuji on the 1st and 2nd...


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys are so so lucky, its gonna be unreal for you. Well-done for sorting it out. Take lots of pics of the rotarys please!


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Am so glad its all come off. Good luck and enjoy the trip.:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

:wavey: Good luck to everyone whos going :wavey:

Well done Andy 


Best regards Alan


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That is going to be really interesting :thumbsup: 

Congrats and good luck to all.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

As Dave says (hope you are well pal btw) its gonna be very interesting indeed. 

Good luck to all the cars going over.

Steve


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow very cool indeed. Will be nice to see how they are competing against RE Amemiya, Mine's, MCR, Amuse etc :runaway:


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Andy,

Ten out of Ten to the team for organising a great challenge.

Good luck with your cars.

Are there any special set-up changes required to compete at TSUKUBA compared to the way the cars run in the UK?

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Well 3 of the turns are pretty tight.
And a remap for racegass if it's not already been done :chuckle:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Update*

The cars have now left the UK and were shipped out last week, update on the Time Attack site here :

Time Attack Cars Going to Tsukuba Load For Japan Oct 2007

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Sumo Z*

Hi,

After months of talking and planning I am pleased to say that we were able to get the deal together to make this happen and for us to live the dream and send one of our cars BACK to Japan for the Time Attack event at Tsukuba Japan. Whilst we hope for a good result for our car the main concentration is testing it and making all the effort worth while. I am also pleased that Adrian, Clive and Paul managed to pull it together and join us out there and I think that makes the UK effort a strong little team in a foreign place.

Although we will all go together, this post is about us and our car and the people that are making it happen for us. We secured help from the following poeple that make it possible for our car to go on this trip specifically:

AUTOGLYM
JAPANESEUSEDCARS.COM
CARBONETIC CLUTCH BY DSA AUTOMOTIVE 
TOYO TYRES
DO-LUCK JAPAN
HKS EUROPE & HKS JAPAN

Here are some pictures just before the car left :

Me and the car with new decals fitted










Clive Seddon and Paul Blamire helping me get the car into the shipping container









The tight fit inside the shipping container and the cars home for the next 25 days.









We prepared the car prior to it leaving as well as making rather substaintial changes to the rear end of the car which have plagued it with handling problems all year. These are now fixed and we managed to get the car to Brands a couple of days before to check it all over. With only 15 minutes on track and without pushing hard at all I managed to beat the lap time set by our gun driver Mark Lemmer at the finals by two tenths which shows great promise for getting the car setup right in Japan on the test day as Mark has previously had to drive the car to the limit to get that time from it and I managed to beat it with relative ease.

When the car arrives in Japan Mr Ito of Do-Luck will be checking over the ecu again and finishing what he couldnt 2 years ago when the car was mapped in the UK by him so I would expect the car to be more responsive and slightly more powerful than it has been in the past too.

Huge thanks to for Do-Luck Japan's help, not only to us but they have stepped up and organised everything for all 4 competitors which without their help we wouldnt be going at all.

More news to follow no doubt about the trip, the countdown has started...how many days until Dec 6th? 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds brilliant Andy, good luck with that. Will be on the telly over here?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Good luck to all from the UK.

Really think Zen's scooby will do very well.

Good luck.


Mick


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

If only I could have got ready in time to do this as it will be awesome!.... boo hoo! 

anyway, good luck to all the guys going...do us proud!!!


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

m6beg said:


> Good luck to all from the UK.
> 
> Really think Zen's scooby will do very well.
> 
> ...


Why did you not enter the Lemon?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Best of luck Andy and Team UK :bowdown1: 

Any reason why your taking the Z and not Robs Evo???


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i hope i can be there if i found one in japan who can give me a lift


cheers and best luck


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

i'm sure the evo is up for sale.

Are you both competing in the UK TimeAttack in 2008? Whats Rob going to be driving if so?


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

A great opportunity good luck to all 

lee


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Adey said:


> Why did you not enter the Lemon?


Duh, typical sort of question from you though. 
1. because its not a track car.


On to more positive things, good luck Andy and i hope you going to get plenty of video.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Hope we see some of those Japanese vids with crazy commentary that you cant understand.... with UK cars in it


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Adey said:


> Why did you not enter the Lemon?


Yunis.

Its not a track car.

Mick


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

This is going to be very interesting, the press is ging to eat this up!
Challengers from across the pond!


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

awesome stuff guys! Huge effort to make it happen, so I hope you really enjoy it.

You have a little aussie competition too in the form of Mark and Russ with their 32 GTR.

I am trying to organise some time off to get over for nismo festival and support all the guys in the time attack.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

here is their site at Hi-Octane for those interested:

Index of /

Pretty serious car. Carbon panels, dry sump, full cage, good suspension etc etc. Lots of aussie know how in there too  and of course plenty of nice japanese parts.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

This is the Tsukuba site, but there is no information. The day is marked, "Circuit Booked" only.
Tsukuba Circuit Web Site

Should be a fantastic day. A brilliant idea.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

are you going to head up for it Piers? It should be a really cool event with 4 UK cars, 1 Aussie car and a whole lot of top shelf japanese cars. I know Mark and Russel have poured a lot into their attempt so there is a chance for them to shake things up a bit


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Beer Baron said:


> are you going to head up for it Piers? It should be a really cool event with 4 UK cars, 1 Aussie car and a whole lot of top shelf japanese cars. I know Mark and Russel have poured a lot into their attempt so there is a chance for them to shake things up a bit


Can't do it. Nismo over the weekend and then back to work down this end of the banana. I would give my 3rd goolie to be there though... :bowdown1:


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow excellent news guys!! I wish i could be there!

My mate is going to live in Tsukuba in Febrary so hoping to come over and stay with him some time next year - it would be great to meet you GTROC guys that are based in Japan!

Butuz


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

Good luck with this to all the UK lads, someday there will hopefully be more of us.


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

Although i am not a big fan of Time Attack, it would be interesting to see how good UK cars are against the Japanese crazy dudes


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

a quick vid of what you poms are up against

YouTube - R32 GTR SKYLINE QR PRE JAPAN TEST


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

DiRTgarage said:


> a quick vid of what you poms are up against
> 
> YouTube - R32 GTR SKYLINE QR PRE JAPAN TEST


A dusty, bumpy track? :smokin:


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Yunis.
> 
> Its not a track car.
> 
> Mick


so they wouldn't let you enter whatever competition to get to go to tsukuba  thats a bit odd because there's a street and open class that race at this specific event.


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

i'll be out with AVO Japan again this year and i'm really looking forward to see how we do against everyone else seeing as last year we only did the EVO vs STI event.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

what?

I dont think mick wanted to go because his car isnt a track car, not that they didnt let him go LOL


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

digitalboy40 said:


> so they wouldn't let you enter whatever competition to get to go to tsukuba  thats a bit odd because there's a street and open class that race at this specific event.


I see your relatively new to the forum. Dont get sucked in to the crappy post that Yunis (Adey) puts on here, he likes to try and provoke people, hes special like that.


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, i'll try to clarify myself. Was the Lemon not entered because:

a.) Its not a full on track as say the R Magic RX-7, Cyber Evo, M Speed GTR, etc...

or

b.) Its not set up to be a time attack circuit car, but rather drag

Just asking since they run Open and Street classes at the RevSpeed events. Hope that clears it up. Oh, and if you attend you'll have a BLAST especially since there are no real pits and thus you can just stand next to the mechanics and watch as they do last minute/urgent work. Do dress warm because its freezing out in Tsukuba during winter


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Big Sigh.
The lemon isn`t a time attack car.
Please stop spamming a good thread.


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

This was only open to the drivers / teams & cars that competed in this years UK Time Attack.

All the UK TA drivers/teams were offered a chance but it is a big thing to do to lose your car for a few months (as some of the TA guys/girls still use theirs on the road), time out of work and also the financial implications.

My evo has gone to a new home so I will go and spectate / assist Andy with the Z and hoepfully we can all put in some good times out there.

Like Andy said, thanks to all the sponsors who have helped the cause!

Countdown is progressing, uno, dos, uno dos tres quattro!

How smart:bowdown1: 

Rob


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Big Shout out to Andy and Rob Barnes for organising this, thankyou also to all the sponsors making this once in a lifetime opportunity a reality. Will be very proud to see us all on track against the originators of Japanese car tuning.


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

m6beg said:


> Yunis.
> 
> Its not a track car.
> 
> Mick


First of all Im not Yunis, people seem to suffer from some sort of paranoia about this person lol :chuckle: 

Secondly, the car would be doing itself justice by competeing agaist the best of Japan, rather that a short lived 10 second glory!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Adey said:


> First of all Im not Yunis, people seem to suffer from some sort of paranoia about this person lol :chuckle:
> 
> Secondly, the car would be doing itself justice by competeing agaist the best of Japan, rather that a short lived 10 second glory!



Go away Yunis, stop spamming this site


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Adey said:


> First of all Im not Yunis, people seem to suffer from some sort of paranoia about this person lol :chuckle:
> 
> Secondly, the car would be doing itself justice by competeing agaist the best of Japan, rather that a short lived 10 second glory!


By the way it's 9 Yunis 


Mick


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

Thrust said:


> A dusty, bumpy track? :smokin:


haha, fair call. we do have a few dusty bumpy old goat tracks we call racing circuits but don't be too hard on the penal colony. we built our circuits from pieces we stole from nearby countries. :nervous:


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

all the best to u guys...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Revspeed*

The first of the adverts was out in Japan recently in Revspeed mag, I scanned it up as below :










1 month to go!

Andy


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

m6beg said:


> By the way it's 9 Yunis
> 
> 
> Mick


PMSL.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> 1 month to go!
> 
> Andy



:flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wavey: :wavey: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :smokin: :smokin: 

Cant wait to see it


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

this is going to be amazing:thumbsup: 

Is someone going to be making a video in english on this????


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Congratz to all involved, Hope to see some pictures and/or video's

Good luck


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> The first of the adverts was out in Japan recently in Revspeed mag, I scanned it up as below :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo-hoo Im in a Japanese mag  :smokin: 

Shame I cant go :sadwavey: , will make up for it a bit with Auto Salon


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

skytoy said:


> this is going to be amazing:thumbsup:
> 
> Is someone going to be making a video in english on this????


Yes this will be filmed and we have our own translator going, Maz from the EDC, who will be making sure we all kknow whats going on  plus he's going to do the voice over for the footage.

Not long to go now, I fly out next wednesday with Brett Castle (our EDC champion) as he's at a Drift event in Odiaba (on the 24th) and a week later the TA guys start landing so its all go from next week really. Am actually looking forward to having a week chilling out it in Japan as goes :smokin: 

Cant wait to be honest, Drift and Time Attack has come a long way since we started it 

Yeah well done Ed 

Glen


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

TOKYO said:


> Drift and Time Attack has come a long way since we started it


Your right there Glen, top work my friend :thumbsup: 


Really looking forward all this, wish I had sent the car now :squintdan When will we get to see the coverage? or get info on it?

George


----------



## initial-d (Oct 16, 2006)

Will be great to see the UK boys going head to head with the Japanese tuners. Thanks the peeps that made this possible! Looking forward to getting the DVD when its released too!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Your right there Glen, top work my friend :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Really looking forward all this, wish I had sent the car now :squintdan When will we get to see the coverage? or get info on it?
> ...


If I've got web access I'll update here as quick as I can, but failing that I think a few of the Japanese based guys on here are going so they'll no doubt do it when they get home.

Yeah would have been good to have seen you guys out there running George but hey we got good plans for after the 08 season 

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

initial-d said:


> Will be great to see the UK boys going head to head with the Japanese tuners. Thanks the peeps that made this possible! Looking forward to getting the DVD when its released too!


Not sure we will make a dvd of the event as of yet, of course vids willl be available though 

But if we dont have the content thats worth paying the money we wont start knocking up second rate dvd's just to grab a few extra bucks as thats not our style.

Glen


----------



## initial-d (Oct 16, 2006)

Revspeed normally have a DVD of the event each year released over in Japan. Newera also covered the event last year.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

initial-d said:


> Revspeed normally have a DVD of the event each year released over in Japan. Newera also covered the event last year.


Yes we have a deal with the Revspeed guys to use all footage from the event and if its going to be top stuff we'll do an english version.

Glen


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

that would be excellent.

would be good to see any footage i think to see the cars that are out there etc.

good luck to everyone i hope all do well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Update*

Afternoon,

I received these pictures from Glen today, all 4 cars arrived safety and are now sat in the Do-Luck workshops awaiting our arrival at the weekend.

Its finally real it seems.... More pictures to follow a soon as Glen can sort them out.

Schedule for us next week is Testing at Tsukuba on Tuesday and Wednesday and then the actual Time Attack event on Thursday.

Hopefully we'll all make it though the week 

Continued big thanks to everyone who is helping us and sponsoring us for this amazing trip including Do-Luck, Toyo Tires (UK/Europe/Japan), Japaneseusedcars.com, HKS, Autoglym, ARC, TM Works, RevSpeed, Sumo Japan, Blitz, DAMD, Sunoco, Power Enterprise and everyone else in the background making this happen.

Pictures :


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Have a good time guys, so wish i was going with you all. Bl00dy in laws booked a holiday, so had no babysitters for the week 

Any chance the 2008 season info will be issued before you guys go?

Steven


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That Fensport Celica will be some stiff competition for the Japanese Time Attackers.

Good luck


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*TA*



P20SPD said:


> Any chance the 2008 season info will be issued before you guys go?
> 
> Steven


We're working on it and hope to do that, we should have information confirmed today that HOPEFULLY will enable us to send information to competitors prior to the weekend. If not, we have net access next week and are able to send that info out even from Japan 

Andy


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> We're working on it and hope to do that, we should have information confirmed today that HOPEFULLY will enable us to send information to competitors prior to the weekend. If not, we have net access next week and are able to send that info out even from Japan
> 
> Andy


Excellent, should keep my wife quiet and allow us to work out when we can have holidays so it doesnt clash 

Have fun, and keep us updated on the progress of the UK Team

Steven


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Good luck
I wonder what laptimes the australian r32 gtr will set.
:smokin: :wavey:


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Zen Scooby should be the best out of the British cars. Their car is fast, balanced and have a good driver!!

Good luck to them


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Adey said:


> Zen Scooby should be the best out of the British cars. Their car is fast, balanced and have a good driver!!
> 
> Good luck to them


well done Yunis did you work that out all on your own, 
You Muppet



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

This is awesome.. Damn.. I wish I knew this earlier so I could come..
Gotta go next year!


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Smokey 1 said:


> well done Yunis did you work that out all on your own,
> You Muppet
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have to lower the tone of this thread? Seems like you follow all the other numb nuts who throw insults around.

Twat!!:GrowUp:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Jeezzzzz All the cars look fantastic.

The very best of luck to you all.

I really do think this is an amazing achievement to participate in the Japanese time attack. A massive pat on the back to all the organisers for doing this. I can't wait to see the footage.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

PS (Yunis stop trying to stir thing please. start another thread to do all your silly things)

Mick


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

what did the jap guys say about the UK cars then Andy?

they're all going to be very competitive IMO,ever thought of letting a jap driver like Tanagushi,or Tarzan behind the wheel since they known that track like the back of their hand,see what they can do with it,just for fun?


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

m6beg said:


> Jeezzzzz All the cars look fantastic.
> 
> The very best of luck to you all.
> 
> ...


You must be really stupid or blind! I just commented on the Zen Scooby!


----------



## Yuni5a (Nov 29, 2007)

Blimey! Seems like nothing has changed much around here since I left. I have read the witch hunt against me in in the form of barrage of abuse at Adey (who people think its me)

There are some real good people here, but also some uneducated prats who just like to argue and insult others. I have seen some of the abuse Adey has has also received, and its appaling. I passed on my car to him and got out of the GTR scene.

I will probably get banned again, to be honest I have better things in my life now to deal with crap people, but its in everyones interest to know that Adey has nothing to do with me!

Blowdog should hire better Mods, not ones that invoke inter-forum slanging matches!! he has made some poor descisions!


----------



## initial-d (Oct 16, 2006)

Excellent work in getting all the cars over, you really are living the life I want lol! One day eh!

Best of luck in the practice sessions, I hope you've all been practicing on your Playstations and 360s for the event too!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

good luck to all next week.
keep us up to date rob with happenings etc during the week.
would be good to see the progression during the practice sessions through to the final.


ONCE AGAIN GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL.:squintdan


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Unloaded the cars yesterday which caused quite a stir with the guys at the container depot 

All the teams and Andy/Rob etc., fly out tomorrow (Saturday) in readiness for next week.

Some pics I took yesterday whilst unloading the cars:
































































Glen


----------



## initial-d (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice pics Glen, the 350 looks so low in the last pic!
I take it you can't drive the cars on the wangan? Or can you! That would be serious fun, late night on Saturday.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

initial-d said:


> Nice pics Glen, the 350 looks so low in the last pic!
> I take it you can't drive the cars on the wangan? Or can you! That would be serious fun, late night on Saturday.


Errrr of course no one would ever drive any of these cars on the public roads in japan (cough cough!!) :squintdan that would be illegal :chuckle:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*UPDATE*

Hi all,

Ive just sat here in at Do-Luck in Japan for 20 minutes writing out an update of our progress so far and managed to mistaknely hit the delete key and lose it all!! arrgghhhh .

So, the short version for now....

Its 4am in the morning, were having a good time and already lots of stories to tell between us having been here a day and a bit. Update is we are at Do-Luck today to check over the cars and get everything ready to go to Tsukuba for testing for a couple of hours. Adrians car is ready after all he had to do was polish it but had a minor short lived panic when his ECU wouldnt recognise his password and he needed to remove the 3K rev limit but it suddenly did, Our 350Z now has a new ARC intercooler and TM Works proto coil packs and has been retuned by Mr Ito on his dyno. Clive`s RC Evo has been photographed inside and out for Evo mag in Japan and Paul from Zen ventured off to Super Autobacs to retune his car on thier 4WD dyno to only call us all about 1hr later to say his engine`s camshaft sprocket ( one of them ) had sheared off completely smashing valves into the pistons... panic.....

Within 40 minutes of the car being back at Do-Luck, Paul his crew and Cive and his crew had the engine out of the car and sat on and engine stand and started removing the heads to reveal the damage. Paul seemed undeterred by the major hiccup and said ` yeah, we`ll rebuilt it tonight if we can get the parts ` like it was no major issue 

After searching around Mr Ito from Do-Luck located the 10 valves, gaskets and...At 9pm everything arrived fro different locations including calling in a favour at JUN to supply us with sprockets which Mr Abe from Blitz did for us via Koyama at JUN as he was here helping Adrian.

As I sit here its 4.15am,Paul is still putting his engine back in and we are supposed to leave at 5am for the track. Most of the 29 strong crew at back at the hotel which a handful of us here to load the trucks and help Paul where we can ( but he doesnt really need it which I am pleased about as I have no idea how to put a Subaru back together !  )

Weve all been up for around 24hrs already and just knocked but some super high strength energy drinks which are likened to cough medicine so were all upbeat again.

Thats it for now, good times, big dramas already but were mustering on to get it all done.

Hopefully we`ll have a bit of luck and all 4 of us will get to the track as planned.

Pictures and more info to follow when we get time, great to be here with an enormous amount of people taking huge interest in us all.

I will be back soon with more info after today`s testing at the track .....

Cheers all

Andy


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

ohhhh my God, I thought it was just me who had last minute issues. Well done for all jumping in to rebuild Paul's engine, can't wait to see some pics bet you all look like smurfs(go easy on the red bull :chairshot )



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

full respect to all for getting stuck in.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

good to hear it will be running would have been a shame to have one out after all that travel etc.

good luck


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for the update.

And well done to everyone for getting stuck in. If there is one man that knows his scooby's then that's Paul. Good luck.


Mick


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Go on Team UK :thumbsup: :bowdown1: 

awesome team work.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

That's what I love about situations like this...everyone from different companies helping each other out to ensure the car can still take to the track. Fantastic.

I bet your all having a blast out there...I can't wait to see some footage.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Any more news?
good luck Andy,Adrian,Clive and Paul
Ron


----------



## ashills (Jul 31, 2003)

this is from danny at RC developments posted on mlr

Andy in Sumo Power 350Z managed to record an impressive 1'03min lap.

Adrian in the Fensport Celica finished the practice session with a 1'07min but had a few problems.

Phil Glew in the Zen Performance posted a 1'00min lap.

Clive managed to post a 1'01min lap and was extremely happy and Tarzan Yamada did a 59 in the rc evo and said theres a possibility of A 55 second lap with some changes but not all will be possible this weekend


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Update*

Hi all,

Well... where to start! 

Update in a sumerised version so far..

In testing on Tuesday Adrian Smith misshifted a gear in his Celica and over revved the engine which resulted in a piston smacking the head and spelling the end. After getting the car back to Do-Luck, They checked it over, declared the engine dead ( as he uses some custom parts which are not available in Japan ) so Mr Ito from Do-Luck found a replacement standard engine and Adrian, mhs engine builder and the guys from Blitz set about exchanging all his parts on to the stock engine last night. He worked through the night and got it finished, today he went to the dyno and remapped the car whilst we all went for the second test session at Tsukuba. His car is now ready although way down on power due to the stock engine but he's pulled it off to get out tomorrow for the event which is awesome.

If that wasnt enough, In testing today Paul's Zen car had an engine failure on its first outing with something bad like a bearing letting go in a major fashion and ending up with the car stopped just after the Dunlop bridge on track. Within 30 minutes the car was loaded on a truck and sent back to Do-Luck's shop 2 hours away whilst Mr Ito once again started pulling favours to find Paul a new set of parts ( I think via Power Enterprises ). As I write this I am sure they are all in Do-Luck building a brand new engine from scratch to get back to Tsukuba in the morning making it the second time for Paul to have the engine out in as many days  Prior to the engine trouble they were running 1 minute flat today on the GC8.

Clives car running well and today he racked up some 1.01's in the car and is feeling better about the circuit and improved lines as am I. Tomorrow Taniguchi will drive the RC Evo to see what he can do with it so that will be great to see and get feedback from.

Tomorrows event is 3 X 20 minute sessions for us so we need to get it right.

Me?, well I ran a whole second quicker today in the Z than yesterday which I am pleased about but we only got on session today after a pit drama meaning we couldnt make the second session and not giving me more chance to improve my lines on the track and find the time I am missing. Currently I think I am losing at least a second and probably 2 through the Dunlop bridge corner and follow through which I plan to remedy tomorrow I hope. 

Ive been talking to the guys from Hi Octane who are here from Australia running thier R32 GTR, they are running 1min flat and struggling with grip but are upbeat about it and hoping to find some more time tomorrow.

When we left the track tonight M Speed were changing thier Holinger box which had broken in thier R34 GTR and the Cyber Evo had engine troubles but they were fixing it.

We're all struggling with no sleep and its certainly all happening out here but we're all mustering on. The help we have here with Do-Luck and everyone else who is helping directly is amazing, without question Do-Luck's effort has done us all proud as we continue to lean on them for help in solving problems, even down to finding everything to make a brand new engine for Paul in a matter of hours.

Most of us are now at the hotel near Tsukuba with Mr Ito and Paul etc back at Do-Luck making the new engine. We're back up at 5am to get to the track and organise ourselves for the event whre hopefully we'll find the Zen boys waiting and ready for action, fingers crossed.

Sorry but I cant upload any pictures still at this time but we have loads to share with everyone very soon,

Off to bed for some sleep....hmmmmm sleep.....

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Nice one for the updates.
Hope all goes well on the next outing.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

good luck to all tomorrow.
i think its amazing how everyone is pulling together to keep the cars up and running :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

full respect.

bet the atmospher out there is amazing between everyone.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

hockey-boy said:


> good luck to all tomorrow.
> i think its amazing how everyone is pulling together to keep the cars up and running :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> full respect.
> ...


As im out there with the teams,i have to say,even as they race against each other,there is such a great atmosphere,unbelievable cool.

Its very sad for Zen and Fensport,but they take it real good,i think they see it as a challenge to even race their cars over here. This is quite impressive,most others would have packed the tools/parts,get a beer and drink as much as possible,but they are real sportsman:bowdown1: 

Hopefully all 4 teams can go out tomorrow and finish the race without any more problems and with results that show their knowledge and effort they put in this project:wavey: 

best regards
Alex


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

:bowdown1: Blimey
cant believe the major setbacks the boys have had but still got them up and running again, Fantastic. I want Mr Ito on my team what a man:bowdown1:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Congrats to all involved to keep going & to Do Luck for making miracles happen:smokin: 

watch that weird Far East redbull equivelent it plays havock with the digestive system uke:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Fantastic effort from everyone involved. You guys should be proud regardless what happens tomorrow.

Very best of luck :thumbsup:


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Great reading and good luck tomorrow to all of you! opcorn: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Great reading Andy, good luck (i would say tomorrow) but your already at the track.


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Right, long phone call to a very tired sounding Liz in Japan, but here goes

The Zen crew finished rebuilding the Zen car at 6am this morning (Japan time), and got the car to the circuit, but missed the first session due to the time it takes to get there.

Phil Glew went out in the Zen car did 4 laps, came back into pits, changed the tyres, and 2 laps later a rod went through the block!!! 

They suspect they have been having massive oil surge issues!

*Now is the plus side, in those brief laps Phil managed a 58.5 second lap, which they think is good enough for 9th overall out of 70 cars*

Awesome   

Clive at RC had Taniguchi driving his car today, and managed a 59.1, 11th overall. Well done guys.

Adrian managed a 64 second lap with a pretty standard engine, so pretty good going all things considered.

I believe Andy managed a 63 in the Sumo car too.

Thats all the info i got at this point in time, as i think everyone has passed out due to exhaustion!

Well done to all the UK crew that went out there. You did us all proud.

Massive well done to the Zen tribe, and that little demon driver Phil Glew.

Steven


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Congrats all round is well deserved then!! Cheers for the update Steven.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Breathless updates. Every word counts! Cheers for the effort to post and glad the whole thing went so well despite those unbelievable setbacks. :thumbsup:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

massive congratulation to all. :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
some nice results in the end. :bowdown1:


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Final results shown here
Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum - Time Attack UK - UK Cars to race at Tsukuba!


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Well done to all the guys out there, one hell of an effort:clap: Looks like a Skyline came first The M-speed R34 did a 54.481 sec lap, great to see the GTR back on top:thumbsup:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

too right mate

3 gtr's in top 5

1st 34bnr
4th 32bnr
5th 32bnr :bowdown1: :bowdown1:

however a big well done to everyone.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Was good to see the English cars there at Tsukuba for the first time in Japan, today and meet the teams. Despite everyone being totally knackered and some of the cars having suffered some serious setbacks, it was great to see everyone was just determined to take part, despite the difficulties and lack of sleep the last few days..

Each team had worked their best, and as a first go at this event, I couldn't help being impressed by the lap times achieved in Clive's (RC Developments) Evo and Paul's Impreza (Zen Performance)




















Bear in mind the Evo was only running RWD and the first thing Taniguchi told him after setting the fastest lap in it - was "You need a front diff"...
Had they been able to get a diff in time from Cusco, as had been promised, the car might have been a couple of seconds quicker per lap...

Until this morning, the Impreza had already suffered 2 engine failures during this week. The first - when a Kent Cams cam pulley mount sheared off (Made of alloy, now replaced with Jun pulleys with steel mounts) and the second failure when a bearing spun. It happened yet again during time attack at around 12pm today, and this time holed the 2.2 block  ! But not before Phil Glew put in a 58.534 lap time! That's awesome driving.... There's still a lot of development Paul was saying he's planning for this Impreza, so will be one to watch!
He seems to think these engine failures could have been caused by oil starvation, but they won't know till they strip the engine and take a closer look.

Adrian (Fensport), selected 1st instead of 3rd in plactice, and suffered 4th cylinder con rod damage, but the guys at Do Duck sorted him a standard 3S-GTE engine and so today it ran only 1.2 bar. As Adrian hadn't had much time to set the car up and running a very laggy turbo on low boost, it didn't make for very quick lap times. That car's capable of going a lot quicker !

Andy's car I don't really know about, as I didn't get a chance to really ask him about it - but 1.03's very respectable for a first time on this circuit. Sounds like the 350Z didn't have any significant problems, which is half the battle, if not more.

Was really pleased to hear from everyone who was participating that they'd each love to return next year ! 

They mentioned seeing the Japanese cars for themselves close up and speaking with Tarzan (Yamada) and other drivers, they'd leart a lot which they've every intention of putting to work... !

Fensport's Celica might wait till after TAS, as it may be on display with either the Toyo or Blitz stand (But no certain plans just now). Anyways, it was great to see it in the flesh. Beautifully prepared machine, that!

Big thumbs up for Andy @ Sumo Power in having helped put this together for all who participated today  . Made my day to see the English out here battling against the odds. 

Also great to see the Aussies from Hi Octane Racing over. Their car looked fast and did a 59 second lap. Mark, the driver's a very likable guy, was good to see Ian again too. 

Look forward to seeing you all again next year 



















Miguel


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Truly awesome. I am going to make it a life achievement to drive that circuit myself one day.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Who built the 34 that did the 54.481 lap?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

hodgie said:


> Who built the 34 that did the 54.481 lap?


That's the UUUUULTRA low yellow/green M-Speed weapon :smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Great thread guys, thanks for the updates, would love to be out there to see this!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

well done guys!!!!!!


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

any pictures or vid of the winning r34 ,that must be one fast car


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

pics....

Tsukuba - a photoset on Flickr


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Greet results for the uk cars.
The 59 second lap is amazing for a car first time out amazing result for the aussie gtr.
Good to hear the gtr's did well.
:smokin:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

nismoman said:


> any pictures or vid of the winning r34 ,that must be one fast car


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

NICE


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

That is pure porn.. If that car comes available in the future, then I will buy it!
Thats for sure..


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Is that front splitter damaged on the M-Speed car or is the shape deliberate? (How did it get the damage or why the hell did they shape it like that?)


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

That's indeed a bit strange..


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's some video footage of the M-Speed YouTube - Tsukuba Super Lap 2007 Part2 (from 4:25)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

stuartstaples said:


> Is that front splitter damaged on the M-Speed car or is the shape deliberate? (How did it get the damage or why the hell did they shape it like that?)


Made like it Stuart for Tsukuba for cornering. :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Anybody any idea of the engine spec of the m-speed r34 ???


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Hugo said:


>


Besides the australian gtr and m speed gtr what other gtr's competed at the event?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*update and pix*

Hi all,

We're all finally back home and what a week its been. Everyone has thier own stories to tell and Tsukuba is just the tip!

Further to the updates I scrabbled together in the week the events continued to unfold and test us all. In the end we all came away very happy even though lady luck could have been a bit better here and there for Zen and Fensport, what an experience we'll all never forget.

Prior to the trip our aim for our 350Z was less than 1 minute at the track but it didnt happen. Our quickest was 1.03.5 and although the car was better than ever, it was working hard on the tight and twisty track of Tsukuba.

Although we didnt hit our target, I am pleased that on Monday Tarzan Yamada drove our 350Z for a session and managed a 1.03. OK it took more sessions for me to catch up but I am really pleased to match Tarzan's time in the car so Ive come away happy that I drove the car 110% on the edge ( as those who were there may have witnessed with my large 'do or die' lap at the end in which I exited the last fast corner broadside towards the wall  ) I also believe that with more sessions for us all, we would have seen the times fall further without a doubt.

Although I visited Tsukuba last year to watch and get some ideas for our own trip, having now driven the track I can advise its NOTHING like the videos and you cannot grasp how small the track is and without any run-off area, just hard grass and then walls. No wonder the place is regarded as the Mecca for car setup, it has to be 100% right for a good result as you are constantly doing something, as a driver there is no let-up in the car and no time at all to relax, the straights are extremely short and by the time youve exited on to them and changed gears a couple of times you're back in a corner. Its like a large go-kart track, nothing like anything Ive ever driven before thats for sure. Although I had respect for the times in the past, I now have a new found respect for people like HKS, M Speed and Cyber who get those cars around that track as quick as they do, god its impressive - not impossible but impressive. I guess like anthing if that were our local track we could spend a bit of time perfecting a car to it but to turn up with the power and ratios we all did, we missed a trick this time around as its just so critical to get it right and the locals have obviously done that.

We'll be updating our Sumo website this week with a full write up and Rob will be also updating the Time Attack site too so keep an eye on updates this week when we get back into the swing of things.

I have loaded up some pictures particularly of our car etc, I have other pictures of everyone else but thought I would leave them to tell thier own stories how they want.

This event was a dream for me and Rob and we were so pleased to live-it along with our other tuning friends. I am sure this is not the end for Tsukuba, rather the beginning, now we know what the place is like and how to attack it, we can return prepared to run better numbers in future. The Time Attack Series continues to support our scene in the best possible way and this trip, although with much more personal meaning to me, is an extension of that and our vision for events in future. I believe that the trip has demonstrated not only that we can provide the best platform for our industry here in the UK but also our professional approach extends overseas and can make things happen for real and without drama based on good decisions and leaning on industry friends that are able to provide us the keys to unlock doors for a common goal.

At this point we would like to thank the following people who have supported us to make this trip happen and without whose help none of it would have happened - thank you for your support and believing in our ability to carry it off successfully. I would like to add that the people listed below are supporters of us all here in the UK and extended thier help whether financially or in service to help us in a foreign country and that we should remember them in future in this regard, they put thier hands out to help us live the dream :

Time Attack Series UK
Do-Luck Racing Service Japan
Boom & Sumo Power UK and Japan
Toyo Tires, UK, Europe and Japan
JapaneseUsedCars.com Japan
Autoglym UK and Japan
HKS Europe and Japan
Sunoco Fuels Japan
TM Works Japan
DAMD Inc Japan
BLITZ Japan
Power Enterprises Japan
ARC International Japan
KunnyZ
News Publishing Japan
Tsukuba Circuit Japan
RC Developments
Zen Performance
Fensport Performance
Clash Productions France

and especially to Maz from HKS Europe for being there for translation and general help to me and everyone else.

*The man that makes it all possible : Mr Ito, Do-Luck Racing Service* 




































































































































































































Now back to work.....I will be catching up on emails etc this week for those who have contacted me, also we plan to release dates for 2008 imminently too for those waiting on entry to the Series in 2008, its high on the agenda all bar a couple of phone calls this week.

Cheers and thanks to all 29 people who came along with us,we had a great time and enjoyed every minute.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Hugo said:


>


That pic was from last year.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations Andy and all the others for living the dream, great result for a first outing on Tsukuba! Hope to see lot's more non-Japanese competition on Tsukuba in the future!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Excellent write ups and pictures as usual:smokin:


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

great story.
well done too every one that made that trip, must be some amazing memories.
pluis jetlag, and headaches, from the logistics, of making it all happen.
well done.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Wish I could have been there; your piccies and stories take me there in flashes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Update*

Hi,

Alot more pictures and stories are now uploaded to the Time Attack website as below covering this event, also on the site is the press release about Toyo Tires ' control ' tyre deal for the next 3 years for those who are interested.

Here : Time Attack Series - News

Cheers

Andy


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Fantastic pics and write ups. Well done to all involved.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Andy, when will we know what the pricing structure is for the tyres?? It would be useful to know so i can work them in to my budget is all....


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Tyres*

Hi,

The pricing and supply for the tyres will be released shortly. We have a meeting next week with the guys at Toyo to confirm this aspect.

When the minor yet important details are confirmed all entrants will receive this information directly, it will not be a public annoucement as it only concerns the entrants themselves so you could expect to receive it by email if you have applied for the Series 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Thats cool, i will wait by my email inbox 

Hopefully the entrys will be confirmed shortly?


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

The TA website has been updated with event pictures and the begining of the team write-ups on the event..


----------



## darkandier (Feb 6, 2006)

*TSUKUBA TIMEATTACK TEASER CLASHPRODUCTION*


----------

